# price of diy vr6 turbo



## albinoDub (Dec 17, 2005)

hey there,
i was wondering how much the kits in the us cost to turbo a vr6 to roughly 450hp?
any help/links/advise would be great
cheers


----------



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

i think to get that high..it takes more than a kit...as in probably not stock internals
but i would say $8-9000 without really knowing for sure..this is doing the work yourself too
i'm just throwing that out there to be corrected by those guys that really know for sure


----------



## theinfamous (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*

yeah, thats a lot of power.... probably need some tranny work too, right?


----------



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (theinfamous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theinfamous* »_yeah, thats a lot of power.... probably need some tranny work too, right?

of course..at least an lsd and clutch to put the power down..but probably some cryo treated gears too
again i know nothing..but can bump this up with the little info i know..and somebody will come in soon with for sure info


----------



## TRAP STAR (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*

stage two kit,fresh 2.9 or 3.0 motor,LSD,alot of money and alot of patience


----------



## albinoDub (Dec 17, 2005)

well, just model numbers of turbos etc, my 16v has come to the end of its modified carear, running 360-400hp and looking to do a vr6 turbo as a side project...
are there any sites out there with any info?


----------



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

i was gonna go eiptuning.com
but changed my mind..when i get the money will go schimmelperformance.com


----------



## NHVeeDub (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*

a 450hp VR6 Turbo will require a rebuild with upgraded internals, and a better tranny/clutch/diff, not to mention suspension and braking and at that HP, probably a roll cage. Your side project would be many's dream project







My strapping on a Kinetic kit with relatively minor mods and a stock rebuild ran around $8k (see my sig). But, if you map everything out ahead of time, you could likely spare yourself a lot of $$ and agony. Schimmel is a great name with a great product - you can't go wrong there. Just be prepared to pony up some serious coin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NHVeeDub at 9:41 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JarrettJettaVR6* »_i was gonna go eiptuning.com
but changed my mind..when i get the money will go schimmelperformance.com


very smart move


----------



## cardshockey31 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

You can do it with stock internals, but it probably won't last as long. I would suggest a 8.5:1 headgasket spacer and C2 tuning with race gas and methanol. The stock clutch will last for awhile and prevent the gear box and differential from blowing. It has been done for 4.5-6k if you do all the work yourself. I'm not saying this is the reliable or right way to do it, but its possible. With an intercooled setup, 42# (440cc) injectors, a to4e 60-1, a full 3 inch exhaust (or dump), and a boost controller you could concieveably do it. If some other people want to chime in they might disagree. The sentiment in this forum seems to be you have to spend 10k to get this amount of power, but I know several people who have done it (I have yet to dyno mine at this much boost but I think it would be around 410-430whp which would be over 450bhp). You definitely don't need a roll cage (thats a saftey hazard on a street car), stock suspension and brakes are probably ok too.


_Modified by cardshockey31 at 3:15 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JarrettJettaVR6* »_
of course..at least an lsd and clutch to put the power down

How much of that 450WHP does he really want to get "down"? 
He'll have no traction with 450whp and stock trans (even with lsd/clutch upgrade).
I just turned up the boost in my car to about 12-13 and am thinking it may be just a tad much as I can't get all of the power to the ground until 4th gear (O2M by the way....so maybe that's closer to o2j/o2a 3rd, I don't know)...
I'm only guessing I'm in the low to mid 300's. You are talking about another 100 or more WHP.
The OP probably thinks 450WHP can be put to the ground with some trans work but you'll really need more than that.
Like what another guy said, I think you'll be upwards of 8-9K and maybe even over 10k.
I think I lost track after I went over 10k...


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: price of diy vr6 turbo (albinoDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albinoDub* »_hey there,
i was wondering how much the kits in the us cost to turbo a vr6 to roughly 450hp?
any help/links/advise would be great
cheers


if your just interested in a dyno sheet with a number then you don't need to spend much $ to reach your goal. however if you plan to actually use all the power, or even half of it, the cost will be much higher. good luck in your quest.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JarrettJettaVR6* »_i was gonna go eiptuning.com
but changed my mind..when i get the money will go schimmelperformance.com

good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

for that kind of hp this is what i would do....
Rebuilt 3.0l w/ je 8.5:1 pistons & arp hardware(headstuds, rod bolts...etc)....shot peened rods
Cryo treated and balanced crank
new timing chains, pulley tensioner & belt
gt35/40r at 18 to 21psi
atp mani
C2 SRI(short runner intake)
630cc low impedance injectors
wablro fuel pump
fpr
tial 44mm wastegate
tial BOV
SEM
3" all the way back(cat delete) w/ a 40 series flowmaster(yea...so wat? i like the sound)
A/W intercooler set-up
oil cooler kit
C&R Racing heat exchanger
coils
26mm rear sway bar
big brakes(12.3" front 11.3 rear) ss brake lines
2 piston calipers
urethane control arm bushings
braille battery
GM wires w/ accel coilpack
vf motor mounts all around
ecs dogbone mount
02j w/ AP tuning cryoed gears
lsd & south bend clutch (6 puck, sprung center)...both cryo treated
OEM resurfaced flywheel
oil pressure, boost, oil temp, egt, wideband gauges...boost controller
Slicks
Roll cage w/ 4 pt harness & nice buckets to hold your *ss in!
i think i just spelled out my wishlist








if you've got the money, do it but having the knowledge to actually put everything together and tune it is priceless.
i may be a noob but ive done my research on the vr and this does seem like a very plausable set-up but forgive me if ive mislead the OP. please fill or correct any mistakes ive made. id also like to thank the veterans on vortex that actually went through the trial and errors so us newer guys could learn from their mistakes. ive done my best learning so far....





















for u guys.
good luck if u go through w/ this bro, as i too hope to have a vrt up and running by the end of the year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit:bad spelling









_Modified by Brandon12V at 6:57 PM 2-14-2007_

_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:13 PM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:14 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## cardshockey31 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

I have seen someone put down 485whp on 24lbs of boost, there is no way they spent more than 6k. They did all the work themselves and the motor only lasted 8 months but you can do it. They were not worried about the motor going because they were looking for an excuse to upgrade the internals. I spin 3rd, with anything over 15psi, so keep that in mind, more power is probably useless. To do it "right" 8k, to get the dyno sheet as low as 4.5k.


_Modified by cardshockey31 at 7:57 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_for that kind of hp this is what i would do....
Rebuilt 3.0l w/ je 8.5:1 pistons & arp hardware(headstuds, rod bolts...etc)....shot peened rods
Cryo treated and balanced crank
new timing chains, pulley tensioner & belt
gt35/40r at 18 to 21psi
atp mani
C2 SRI(short runner intake)
630cc low impedance injectors
wablro fuel pump
fpr
tial 44mm wastegate
tial BOV
SEM
3" all the way back(cat delete) w/ a 40 series flowmaster(yea...so wat? i like the sound)
A/W intercooler set-up
oil cooler kit
C&R Racing heat exchanger
coils
26mm rear sway bar
big brakes(12.3" front 11.3 rear) ss brake lines
2 piston calipers
urethane control arm bushings
braille battery
GM wires w/ accel coilpack
vf motor mounts all around
ecs dogbone mount
02j w/ AP tuning cryoed gears
lsd & south bend clutch (6 puck, sprung center)...both cryo treated
OEM resurfaced flywheel
oil pressure, boost, oil temp, egt, wideband gauges...boost controller
Slicks
Roll cage w/ 4 pt harness & nice buckets to hold your *ss in!
i think i just spelled out my wishlist








if you've got the money, do it but having the knowledge to actually put everything together and tune it is priceless.
i may be a noob but ive done my research on the vr and this does seem like a very plausable set-up but forgive me if ive mislead the OP. please fill or correct any mistakes ive made. id also like to thank the veterans on vortex that actually went through the trial and errors so us newer guys could learn from their mistakes. ive done my best learning so far....





















for u guys.
good luck if u go through w/ this bro, as i too hope to have a vrt up and running by the end of the year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit:bad spelling









_Modified by Brandon12V at 6:57 PM 2-14-2007_

_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:13 PM 2-14-2007_

_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:14 PM 2-14-2007_

looks similar to my list..but not exact
also if you are putting "everything" on the list....add some axles...you will need them


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*

lol, i thought i did, i meant to put in Raxles...
but of course, this is just a dream list, my actual list is.....
http://www.eclubvw.com/forums/...=7513


_Modified by Brandon12V at 7:26 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

Im around 8k and Im just drivable.... not done!


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

not to mention you have a 24v! im not surprised... parts seem a lil harder to come by w/ a 24v


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

http://www.ngpracing.com
this is the specs for Ed's VRT golf
they did TONS to this car and blew a motor in the process 
not to bust your bubble any more








stick with low boost (10-15 psi)
more than that you will start looking at internal engine mods

Title: Ed's Rallye Golf VR6 Turbo Syncro
Author: NGP
Number of images: 48
Visits: 8060 Comments: 0
Date: Current
Description:
To see the NGP Rallye VR6T Video, go to 
http://www.ngpracing.com/rallye/RallyeVRT.mov
Engine Mods: 12v VR6, bored to 2.9L, Ross racing Pistons, Pauter Rods, Ported head, Techtonics Sport Cams, NGP-built turbo system w/ Innovative Turbo GT72 Q Trim Dual BB turbo, NGP designed / fabricated intercooler / piping, C2 Motorsport Headgasket, NGP Fabricated exhaust manifold, 3.5 inch Custom downpipe and exhaust, Borla Muffler, Full Autronic Stand-alone engine management, twin Porsche 930 fuel pumps, . 550whp @ 30PSI, 460 @ 21PSI, 350 @ 14.5PSI
Transmission: Syncro Drivetrain w/Quaife 02A 6-Speed box with Peloquin Diff, Peloquin Rear Diff, SPEC Stage 5 clutch, eCodeparts.com Aluminum Gebo front and rear
Brakes: RPI Equipped 13 inch Brakes w/ WIlwood Dynalite calipers front and rear, custom NGP rear caliper carriers, Wilwood brake bias control (interior mounted) and line-lock (for e-brake).
Suspension Mods: FK Konigsport Coilovers w/ Koni Adjustable Shocks, Custom Shine Racing Services Race Springs, Team Dynamics 17x8 DTM Type Wheels, et20.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

yes very!.... As of this afternoon it's now at around 9.5k when it's all done and over with It will be around 13k I guess but that will be DONE.


----------



## albinoDub (Dec 17, 2005)

my 16v has had every upgrade, running about 300hp with a supercharger, and the bill came close to £10,000 thats $20,00 ha ha ha and adding sumut special for this season...
looking to do the synchro vrt on my own to cut down on labour costs


----------

